# Miralax/Glycolax Prep??



## 19600 (Jul 27, 2005)

I am scheduled for a colonoscopy on Wed. My Dr. is having me do the Miralax prep in 64 oz of Gatorade and 4 Ducolax pills. I got my script today from the pharmacy.They gave me the generic version called Glycolax. Is this the exact same thing as Miralax? Totally the same I mean.. Also is it really tasteless??I am very nervous about the whole thing and I'm sure I will post again severaltimes before Wed. But I just wanted to ask this question first. I will be asleep this time as opposed to being awake with my first test. I went to a new Dr. and he said he uses propofol instead of versed and demerol. Thanks for any help and support.Ginger


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Yes to both questions.It is the best prep, IMO.Buy 2 different kinds of gatorade, clear of course, so you don't get tired of the same flavor of gatorade.That's the only thing I would have changed about the Miralax prep, which had nothing to do with the laxative.. It just got old drinkin the same watermelon flavor... I don't think I'll ever have watermelon gatorade again!I would suggest the lemon ice flavor and watermelon... All you taste is the gatorade, definitely!


----------



## 19600 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thank you so much for responding.I bought the 64 oz of Lemonade flavor. Is that different from Lemon Ice? I also bought a small bottle of the watermelon ice, and altho it's OK for a drink,I dont think I could drink a lot of it. I just wanted to try different flavors to see which I liked best..Is it really enough to totally clean you out,along with 4 Ducolax? I have begun eating a smaller amt in anticipation of the prep. Iread somewhere that helps with the "cleaning out"I am just really scared of the whole thing.WhenI went for my initial consult with the MD last week, the nurse took my BP and it was off the chart. She really got concerned. I told her that I have "white coat hypertension," and that my doc only does my BP after the exam and chat are all done. The Dr. took it at the end and it went "down" to 130/90. So I am afraid of it being high whenI get to the endoscopy suite..(another fear of mine) They have a suite at their offices not done in a hospital. What if there are complications?? He seemed so matter of fact about the whole thing.. seems like a nice guy. I shared my concerns with him, and told him that I was very anxious in general. and especially with medical issues. Also, my mother had colon cancer at age 77 which makes me worried too. My first scope in '97 was totally clear..no abnormalities or polyps. So hopefully that will bode well for this test too.I know I am ranting and venting, but my husband just doesn't want to keep listening to me anymore.. Thought this would be a good forum to air my worries. Thanks for listening and for your suppost..Ginger..3 days and counting till prep day... bleech..


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

I got it with mini packets of flavoring and got to choose from many. I'm warning you that it is very salty tasting but much more appealing to me than an enyma because those and me don't mix well at all. Smile


----------

